# ACR Card



## Wiltshireman (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi

I hold an ACR Card which expires in August.

I had to leave the country in January to deal with some tax at home in the UK, I was only expecting to be away a week but was held up for three months due to being admitted to hospital for an operation.

I have now returned to my wife in Legazpi and I have to get an extension as i am still working on my 13A visa. I note from the BoI Website that the two months cost is 5,300 peso but also requires the $50 for the ACR card.

My question is ... I still have a valid ACR card will I be required to pay again for a new one or can that wait until the current one expires.

Thank you


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What exactly do you have to finish up on your 13a Visa? is it lengthy if not, can that satellite office expedite that concern? no matter what advice you get it always ends up better to get it straight form the horses mouth (Bureaucracy) you mentioned that your ACR card is still valid.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Dec 23, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> What exactly do you have to finish up on your 13a Visa? is it lengthy if not, can that satellite office expedite that concern? no matter what advice you get it always ends up better to get it straight form the horses mouth (Bureaucracy) you mentioned that your ACR card is still valid.


Thanks for the reply Mcalleyboy

Just require the petitioners letter and the Affadavit plus the Notary Public Authentication

Hoping that the Visa application can be done via Legazpi as this is a Non-Quota bisa and is a 12 month probationary to start with.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

They should have this form at the satellite office, petitioner means wife? The one I used was from the US, I didn't see one on the UK Philippine Consulate download forms list, short cut below but I could have missed it:

The Philippine Embassy in London » Downloadable Forms


Do you need a letter from the spouse/petitioner here's what it looks like and current but it's a short cut to the Philippine Consulate in Chicago, USA:

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


It's the 5th or last page.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info mcalleyboy. I would like to sponsor my husband (now that I have reacquired my Filipino citizenship) and apply for a 13a visa. I don't know where to begin. Has anyone gone through getting the marriage certificate (married in USA) authenticated? Here or Chicago? Thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate US*



esv1226 said:


> Thanks for the info mcalleyboy. I would like to sponsor my husband (now that I have reacquired my Filipino citizenship) and apply for a 13a visa. I don't know where to begin. Has anyone gone through getting the marriage certificate (married in USA) authenticated? Here or Chicago? Thanks.


It all depends on what state he's from in the US, so here's a Philippine Consulate finder map, just click on the state he's from and it will take you to the correct Philippine Consulate:

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

So your husband will be dealing with the Philippine Consulate that controls the state he's from, I know sounds odd but these Consulates will only take phone calls or messages from the state he's applying from, hopefully it's the Chicago consulate because their forms are all on one download unfortunately the other Philippine Consulates are not standardized if you can believe that and their websites are noisy at best, there's only 5 Philippine Consulates within the US, I had everything done by the mail system and it only took me two months, here's that link again to the Philippine Consulate in Chicago, this link has all the forms and instructions: 

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf

The marriage certificate is authenticated in the county that you were married in, if you have the original there should be small stamp somewhere on it already, I had to do this also, it's real quick and this to can be done through the mail system if he's not living in the same state. Call the court house and find out what the number is for marriage license division or maybe it's called the records division, also he will need an authenticated/certified birth certificate, police records print out, there's a complete list of things he will need and it's on the short cut above.

Make sure his US Passport is up to date, if it's close to expiring I would work on the US Passport first.

If your husband is here in the Philippines I would check with the Bureau of Immigration on what they require since he's already in country.


----------

